

Ask HN: What is a good Silicon Valley area code? - mattm

I'm setting up a Skype In number.  Since the service isn't available in Canada, I figure to set up an American number and I might as well go for one in the Silicon Valley area.<p>Are there any suggestions for which area code is a good one?  I don't want to inadvertently pick one that might have a negative connotation to it.
======
jwegan
Just don't get one from East Bay.

415 = San Francisco, this one is pretty good

650 = Palo Alto, also very good

408 = San Jose, which is decent

~~~
evo_9
Do people consider 415 (San Francisco proper) part of Silicon Valley?

I always thought he Valley referred to the cities in the actual valley south
of SF. No?

~~~
_delirium
Depends where you're from, I think. People in the Bay Area make more
distinctions, but I don't think people elsewhere do. When I lived in Texas, I
tended to think of "Silicon Valley" as a generic term for "Bay-Area tech
industry", and probably would've included not only SF, but also places like
Scotts Valley (Seagate) and San Rafael (formerly Lucasarts) as edge cases.

------
thesyndicate
212 all the way.

Oh, wait.

